# Comment formater sans CD d'installation?



## Bolitar (24 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac afin d'en faire mon poste "principal". Jusqu'ici mon MacBook Pro (Mai 2010 / Mavericks) remplissait ce rôle à merveille. J'ai donc sauvegardé et transféré mes fichiers sur mon iMac et souhaiterais à présent formater mon MacBook Pro afin d'en retrouver une configuration initiale (et sans le nombre astronomique de fichiers s'y étant perdu dans les méandres...).

Seulement voilà, je n'ai pas de CD d'installation ni d'expérience pour ce type de formatage.
Seul achat effectué depuis 2010: OS X Mountain Lion en novembre 2012.

Quelqu'un peut-il expliquer la marche à suivre?
Des conseils, avertissements ou contre-indications à formater ce MacBook Pro? 

Merci d'avance de l'attention portée à ce post.

Bon dimanche à tous.

PS: Cela fait un moment que je cherche sur le net, et sur ce site, une telle marche à suivre mais je me rends compte que toute configuration change la façon de faire, d'où ce post..


----------



## edd72 (24 Novembre 2013)

Donc on parle d'un MBP sous ML sur lequel tu veux faire une clean install de ML.

Démarre sur la partition Recovery HD (Récupération), ALT au démarrage.
--> Lance l'Utilitaire de disque
--> Formate la partition Macintosh HD
--> Lance l'installation (en ligne) en saisissant tes identifiants (apple ID) avec lesquels tu as acheté ML.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

Bolitar a dit:


> formater mon MacBook Pro afin d'en retrouver une configuration initiale
> Seul achat effectué depuis 2010: OS X Mountain Lion en novembre 2012.



est ce pour le vendre?
car en ce cas tu dois remettre l'OS d'origine, pas ML
( en suivant la procédure détaillée dans les sujets sur vente de mac )


----------



## Bolitar (24 Novembre 2013)

Rapide, clair et précis. Merci!

Je termine mes copies et me lance, je posterai un retour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> est ce pour le vendre?
> car en ce cas tu dois remettre l'OS d'origine, pas ML
> ( en suivant la procédure détaillée dans les sujets sur vente de mac )




Absolument pas. Je souhaite simplement le restaurer pour en faire l'extension de mon iMac en quelque sorte. Qui plus est tout est "clean", pas de crack ou autre donc si je peux suivre la procédure "officielle" c'est parfait. Si je comprends bien donc, il téléchargera l'OS au moment du redémarrage après formatage (et donc pas besoin de créer une clé de boot)?


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2013)

Bolitar a dit:


> ...Si je comprends bien donc, il téléchargera l'OS au moment du redémarrage après formatage (et donc pas besoin de créer une clé de boot)?...



C'est ça.


----------



## edd72 (24 Novembre 2013)

Ce qui n'empêche pas de faire une clé USB de ta Recovery (au cas où, vu que tu n'as plus tes DVD d'origine): Assistant disque de récupération OS X


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

Bolitar a dit:


> Rapide, clair et précis. Merci!
> Absolument pas. Je souhaite simplement le restaurer pour en faire l'extension de mon iMac en quelque sorte.


je posais la question car c'est une demande courante et il n'y a que deux cas( vente ou pas vente)

la reinstall ML ne devrait poser aucun probleme
la procédure revient à la même chose que les anciennes nstall avec dvd sans reprise de comptes;
 tu te retrouves avec un OS tout frais prêt pour  des comptes


----------



## Bolitar (24 Novembre 2013)

Ok très bien. C'est plus simple que ce à quoi je m'attendais. C'est la sauvegarde des fichiers qui se montre fastidieuse..! J'ai une sauvegarde TimeMachine mais l'idée est de repartir "à neuf" avec un tri sélectif de ce que j'avais sur le disque.



edd72 a dit:


> Ce qui n'empêche pas de faire une clé USB de ta Recovery (au cas où, vu que tu n'as plus tes DVD d'origine): Assistant disque de récupération OS X



Quel est l'intérêt donc de créer une telle clé, étant donné que l'installation est dispo via la procédure en ligne? Simple garantie en cas de problème (de connexion par exemple) ou y a-t-il une autre raison?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

Bolitar a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt donc de créer une telle clé, étant donné que l'installation est dispo via la procédure en ligne? Simple garantie en cas de problème (de connexion par exemple) ou y a-t-il une autre raison?


ben t'as répondu tout seul


autre plan interessant ,créer une partition sur dd externe avec un clone bootable dessus , ou OS de base
(utile si OS du mac ou dd interne vazouilent)


----------



## Bolitar (24 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben t'as répondu tout seul
> 
> 
> autre plan interessant ,créer une partition sur dd externe avec un clone bootable dessus , ou OS de base
> (utile si OS du mac ou dd interne vazouilent)





Parfait! Je suppose d'ailleurs qu'en cas de soucis je peux justement, depuis mon iMac, copier le fichier obtenu en téléchargeant ML depuis la liste d'achats de l'AppStore sur un DD externe pour booter dessus depuis mon MBP. Ca commence à faire sens.. 

Merci pour vos coups de main! Je ferai un retour une fois tout cela fait.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

par experience  je trouve plus simple d'avoir un OS complet sous la main ( bootable, immediatement utilisable) plutot que le fichier d'install
mais bon chacun fait comme il sent,les divers approches ( fichier d'install, partition avec OS , clone) sont  correctes ,juste un peu differentes


----------



## Bolitar (24 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> par experience  je trouve plus simple d'avoir un OS complet sous la main ( bootable, immediatement utilisable) plutot que le fichier d'install
> mais bon chacun fait comme il sent,les divers approches ( fichier d'install, partition avec OS , clone) sont  correctes ,juste un peu differentes



Ok, j'en prends bonne note. Après en terme d'accessibilité, pour moi en tout cas, créer une partition sur un DD externe et y installer un OS complet c'est pas évident.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

d'où la clef USB
t'as même le célèbre logiciel qui s'occupe de tout pour faire la clef bootable
(y compris mavericks si tu passes en mavericks)

Lion DiskMaker devient compatible avec Mavericks


----------



## Bolitar (26 Novembre 2013)

Voilà, c'est fait! Ca a pris du temps avec la sauvegarde sélective des fichiers mais j'y suis!

La réinstallation s'est (presque) bien passée:

Je n'ai créé ni de clef usb bootable ni de copie de l'install de l'OS. Ayant une sauvegarde TimeMachine et un iMac à dispo, je me suis dit qu'en cas de soucis j'avais de quoi réagir.
Bref, je formate donc ma seule partition via l'utilitaire de disque au démarrage ("efface" est le terme exact), jusque là aucun soucis.

En redémarrant par contre je me suis retrouvé face à un dossier avec point d'interrogation qui clignote sur fond blanc. Petit coup de stress. J'ai tenté la commande cmd+r et là il s'est mis en "récupération internet". Ce qui m'a surpris vu que j'avais théoriquement "formaté" et je n'avais entré aucun mot de passe wifi. :mouais: 
Après recherches il semble que c'est une fonction dispo avec les machines vendues avec Lion, or j'ai un MBP mi-2013 (SnowLeopard).

Toujours est-il qu'il a enfin pu booter et m'installer directement Mavericks, donc je vais pas m'en plaindre. Juste surpris de ne pas avoir retrouvé la suite iLife, facilement réinstallée finalement.

Un grand merci pour vos conseils!

Et en passant, connaissez-vous une appli permettant de synchroniser 2 dossiers sur un même mac? Histoire d'éviter les copier-coller incessants sur mon dossier dropbox à chaque modification.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2013)

Bolitar a dit:


> Et en passant, connaissez-vous une appli permettant de synchroniser 2 dossiers sur un même mac? Histoire d'éviter les copier-coller incessants sur mon dossier dropbox à chaque modification.


l'usage dans tous les forums est de separer les questions
va voir les sujets autour des synchros, y a plein de choix
et aussi
les topos sur trucs et combines geeks pour dropbox
(eux surtout sur web  en anglais)


----------



## Bolitar (26 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'usage dans tous les forums est de separer les questions
> va voir les sujets autour des synchros, y a plein de choix
> et aussi
> les topos sur trucs et combines geeks pour dropbox
> (eux surtout sur web  en anglais)



Au temps pour moi. Je vais y faire un tour.. 
Encore merci.


----------

